# Puerto Rico Fishing Guide?



## River Rambler (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm planning a trip to Puerto Rico this March and want to book a guide for tarpon, sailfish, and/or Dorado.

Does anyone have experience (positive or negative) with guides out of Puerto Rico?


----------

